# RZR high idle



## bstomper

I have an 08 rzr and it stays on high idle for a bit after letting off of the throttle when at a stop. I have to wait for awhile for the rpm to drop before I can switch gears or the gears grind. Sometimes I have to wait for 5 to 10 seconds and other times the rpms will not drop and I have to shut it off, switch gears and start it again in gear. If the rpm's are not below 1500 the gears grind. Have any of you had this problem with it staying in high rpm's before and if so, what did you do to fix it. I have done some research and found that the idle rpm should be around 1150rpm. Mine is around 1350rpm and has always been since I got it. I am thinking maybe an air intake issue so I am going to spray some staring fluid around the rubber boot while the engine is idling and see if the rpm increases. I was also wondering about the tps. If it needs calibrating, could this cause the issues that I am having.


----------



## DLB

It may just be the throttle cable sticking. The cable rides low in the machine and can get clogged with mud. My dad's RZR got stuck WOT once because of this. Had to remove the cable and spray wd-40 down the sleeve until it moved freely.


----------



## bstomper

Well after some frustrating times trying to figure this out, I decided to take the throttle body off and check it. It was filthy. So I cleaned it up and adjusted the air screw a bit to reduce the rpms and it is running the best that it has since I have owned it. I am not sure if any one here has Seen the removeable bed liner mod for the rzr's but it made the job very easy to csess the engine and TB.


----------



## 07cat700

Mine was doing the same thing and it ended up being the cable so i put a new one on it and i havent had a problem since


----------

